# Won't eat mealworms !



## HedgieQuills (Apr 11, 2012)

I just recently bought my new baby Juniper some freeze-dried mealworms by Flukers.
I tried feeding it to Juniper, and he all he does is sniff it, lick it, and leave it. I put some in his bowl too to see if he would eat it but he doesn't. :shock: I'm just wondering if this is normal, or if there is a way to get him to like it.  

Thaanks,


----------



## GoodandPlenty (Feb 4, 2012)

Most questions have conflicting opinion answers. It's hard to know what is true and what has been repeated many times and taken to be true. Documentation to hedgie answers is usually thin.

I've seen a lot sources that say freeze dried treats are a bad idea because they can cause intestinal problems/blockages. I can see how that might be. It's advice that I follow, but I can't vouch for its being 'correct'. Frozen and freeze dried are different things, though. Freeze drying usually removes moisture content as part of the process. When thawed and and used, freeze dried products tend to absorb a lot moisture and expand.

The first mealworm that Sophie ever saw (and every one since) she attacked. She pretty much inhales them. She doesn't have any interest in any other treats. Hedgies eat so little food in a day anyway, I figure that mealies are enough. I've been adjusting how many she gets and am giving three or four, every other night. I'd like to give her more because she loves them. But too many live or frozen ones have also been linked to digestive issues.

You might try banana, watermelon, sweet potato baby food, or cooked chicken (plain, no spices). Lots of people give one of those with good success. They get lots of recommendations.


----------



## Melly (Mar 5, 2012)

Have you tried feeding your hedgie live meal worms? I have heard of hedgies not taking to the freeze dried ones but scoffing live ones


----------



## Luvshedgies (Mar 12, 2012)

I was going to suggest live as well. We just brought home our second hedgie. She went right for the live meal worm without a problem. Our first hedgie many, many years ago reacted the same way. We have owned other animals and I have personally never had much luck with any of them wanting the freeze dried bugs. For some reason they all have seemed to want the live food only and have known the difference. You may find a different reaction if you try live


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Annnd some hedgehogs just don't eat mealworms no matter what shape they are in.  

If you want to feed insects and your hog isn't interested in mealies, try crickets! If you throw a couple live ones in the bathtub, it could be pretty fun for your hot to hunt them down.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

hanhan27 said:


> Annnd some hedgehogs just don't eat mealworms no matter what shape they are in.


This. XD I have a small mealworm farm and they're pretty much pets, haha. Archimedes won't touch them. I keep trying every now and then, but he's been stubborn so far.


----------



## sage123 (Apr 9, 2012)

My hedgie will only eat mealworms if they are alive, warm, and squiggly. If they are cold and in their dormant state she wants nothing to do with them!


----------



## HedgieQuills (Apr 11, 2012)

Thankyou everyone for your answers ! I'll try live mealies  I just have to go buy some now ! Haha , what shall I do with the freezedried ones.. LOL.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2012)

when you buy meal worms you should look at possibly starting your own colony. it takes a few months but after that you dont have to buy them again


----------



## Isismommy (Nov 16, 2011)

Isis resisted mealworms at first. I tried when I first got her and she wanted nothing to do with them. I had even tried to trick her into trying them by putting one in her food dish. She ended up eating around it :lol:. Then one day when she was about 3-4 months old I tried again and she ate it. Now she loves them. Will even dig for them in her rock bed whether they are there or not. JuJu Bee on the other hand wants nothing to do with them still. I keep trying though. Hedgies love to keep you guessing.


----------



## EtherealRose (Mar 15, 2012)

HedgieQuills said:


> Thankyou everyone for your answers ! I'll try live mealies  I just have to go buy some now ! Haha , what shall I do with the freezedried ones.. LOL.


If you are looking for well fed, organic mealies with reliable seller I recommend vita-mealies: http://vita-mealie.weebly.com/ 
They were quick to answer questions and Durzo loves the mealies! So far I haven't started a colony - just bought the 300 count and keep them in the fridge, this way they stay in a hibernation state. Take them out once a week for about 24 hrs and put a slice of carrot or apple so they can eat and rehydrate then back to the fridge - more detailed instructions come with the mealies.
Arrive in 2-3 days also!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 7, 2017)

I have recently acquired a 2 yr old hedge and he will not eat the food he came with. I've tried banana and apple with no success. I got live mealworms today he attacked it chewed it and spit it on him and them the whole shell of the worm. We have had him for 1 week and I'm concerned. Is drinking and pooping and sleeping a lot even at night! Any suggestions


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Please start your own thread with your question, this thread is 5 years old.


----------

